# How good is a CMMG AR-22



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Just got my CMMG-AR-22 from Dixie Sat AM. Wasn't such if it was going to work like I wanted it to. Have heard a lot of bad things. I loaded up the mags. and started shooting, it took it right from the box, put it on my lower. Put 400 rds throuht it as soon as I could, shot for accr. funr. did not miss feeding one time. Just put an other 50 rds throuht it. Will have 500 rds before the day is out. One of the best investment I have made, cheap to shoot and alot of fun. Want to thank Nat for helping me find this. got to get some more mags. so i don't have to stop to reload as often. Shot it at 15 yds and 25yds. Most of it was shot raid fire, I just cant seem to shoot it slow. Got to get a scope on it to , see what it will do, I think it will shoot a one hole group. just my 2 cents jj


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

Yea jj, I have one and it is a blast to shoot. mine tends to want to full auto 3-4 shots when i rapid fire, just adds to the fun.


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

600 + rds have find a problem, I need some one to keep my mags loaded, shooting it at 50+ yds, I'm starting to try difference brands of ammo. No problems jj


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Up date 800+ rds Got another mags some I don't have to stop and reload as often. jj


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

I'm in to about 1400 rds Have had 2 fail to feed one at about 900 rds and one at about 1100 rds I pulled the bolt to day and wiped it off, put back in will start again thrusday. Just my 5 cents jj


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

Not sure what mags you use, but the black dawg mags are awesome.


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Useing cmmg but have been wanting to try a dawg mag. jj


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*blackdog*



glassplus said:


> Useing cmmg but have been wanting to try a dawg mag. jj


 Should have said something jj, I have a couple, they work the same or maybe better. i'll le you try one.


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

1400 + rds and have started trying some other ammo it does not same to like rem ammo but seems to work with win.--PMC will be doing more tests as I go. just my 2 cents jj


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Jerome, I'm telling Odumba~~~ We need a bill saying how many rounds you are able to shoot!!!! Ohh $225 a day is where u wanna be, right???? hahaha


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

I would like to get it set at 500 a day, just to give my self a little (lead) way, to make up for a slow day. jj


----------

